# Final Reviews for 2022!



## TUGBrian (Dec 30, 2022)

Go somewhere new for 2022?

Go somewhere that hasnt been reviewed in awahile in 2022?

not had any time to sit down and write up a review to share with your fellow TUGGERS?  Well its the last few hours of the entire year and no better time than the present to wrap up 2022 with a review of a resort you stayed in and loved!  (or hated!).

Many members dont choose to submit reviews because other members have submitted very good ones in the past and they dont wish to just post the same thing over and over!  One suggestion for this is to submit a review of your favorite experience, resort event/activity, hole in the wall shop or restaurant, or anything unique about your stay that you remember!

A review doesnt necessarily have to cover beds and baths, but sharing info that a future TUGGER might just use to make their stay at that same resort just a little bit better!

I cant think of a single person who wouldn't accept a few food/shopping/etc suggestions that dont involve major chains or similar!  

Admin note: one tip I use for writing reviews (as i tend to write a bit of a journal for every day)....type up your review in an email to yourself!  this way you have an absolutely unlimited time to compose it, and even edit it to your hearts content and the text will be saved for you until its ready to simply be copied/pasted into the TUG review form!


Submit a Timeshare Resort Review: https://tug2.com/WriteReview.aspx


----------

